# Töre <> Torah — [Etymology]



## ancalimon

İbranice kanun-kural anlamına gelen "TORAH" (Tevrat) sözcüğünün Türkçe "TÖRE" ile ilişkisi var mıdır? Var ise neden olmaması gerekir? (Bana verilen cevap buydu)


----------



## Melaike

''Töre'' kelimesinin Türkçede ne zamandan beri kullanıldığı hakkında bir fikrim yok.Ama bu iki kelime arasındaki benzerlik Türklerin Yahudilikle  olan tanışıklığı  (Hazar devleti) ile  açıklanabilir.


----------



## ancalimon

Açıkçası hangi sözcük hangi dilde daha önce kullanıldı diye bakarsak  Türkçe yüz civarı sözcük kalır.

Artık töre'de İbranice'den girdiyse ne kaldı geriye


----------



## ancalimon

Aynı şekilde "tarih" sözcüğünün Türkçe "devir", "devre", "dür" ile ilişkisi var mıdır ve "torah, tarih, töre, devre, dür" birbiriyle ilişkili midir?


----------



## Melaike

ancalimon said:


> Aynı şekilde "tarih" sözcüğünün Türkçe "devir", "devre", "dür" ile ilişkisi var mıdır ve "torah, tarih, töre, devre, dür" birbiriyle ilişkili midir?



Bu kelimelerin kökenlerini araştırdınız mı ?Tarih kelimesinin kökenini Arap asıllı üyelere sorabilirsiniz bu forumda.
Ayrıca zaten devir kelimesi de Arapça kökenliymiş:



> ~ *Ar *_dawr _دور [_#dwr_ msd.] 1. dönüş, döngü, 2. zaman, çağ < *Ar *_dāra _دار döndü


----------



## ancalimon

Melaike said:


> Bu kelimelerin kökenlerini araştırdınız mı ?Tarih kelimesinin kökenini Arap asıllı üyelere sorabilirsiniz bu forumda.
> Ayrıca zaten devir kelimesi de Arapça kökenliymiş:



Yanlıştır. "dür" ile ilişkili görünüyor "devir". "Devirmek" ile ilişkili. Aynı zamanda tegir (teker, ve Talat Tekin'e göre Tengri ile de ilişkili), çevir, çevrelemek ile ilişkili.

Kısaca eski Türkler boşuna gökyüzünü zamanla, kaderle ve Tanrı'yla ilişkilendirmemişler gibi görünüyor.

Arapça "dewr" ile olan benzerliği Akrabalık olduğunu göstermezmiş. Ancak eğer var ise durum çok ilginç. Çünkü Araplara ve Yahudilere giden dinin Türkler ve Hindistanlılar aracılığıyla gitmiş olma ihtimali söz konusu.

Hinduların Surya Namaskar Yogasının Müslümanların namazıyla isim ve şekil olarak büyük benzerlik göstermesi de cabası.


----------



## Melaike

ancalimon said:


> Yanlıştır. "dür" ile ilişkili görünüyor "devir". "Devirmek" ile ilişkili. Aynı zamanda tegir (teker, ve Talat Tekin'e göre Tengri ile de ilişkili), çevir, çevrelemek ile ilişkili


Türkçedeki devir ile Arapçadaki devir farklı anlamlara geliyor.



ancalimon said:


> Arapça "dewr" ile olan benzerliği Akrabalık olduğunu göstermezmiş. Ancak eğer var ise durum çok ilginç. *Çünkü Araplara ve Yahudilere giden dinin Türkler ve Hindistanlılar aracılığıyla gitmiş olma ihtimali söz konusu.*



Böyle bir ihtimal sözkonusu  değil.



ancalimon said:


> Hinduların Surya Namaskar Yogasının Müslümanların namazıyla isim ve şekil olarak büyük benzerlik göstermesi de cabası.



Hindistan ve Arabistan tarihin her döneminde birbiriyle  kültürel etkileşim içinde olmuştur.Türkçedeki ''Namaz'' kelimesi Farsçadır, Farsçada zaten Hint-Iran dilidir.Arapça namaz farklı bir kelimedir.Ayrıca Namaz benzeri ibadetler hem Hristiyanlarda (süryanilerde) hem de Yahudilerde vardır.Internette bu konuyla alakalı bilgi bulabilirsiniz.


----------



## ancalimon

Sonuçta tarih ve torah her ikisi ayrı ayrı ele alındığında tamamen ayrı sözcükler olsada tek bir Türkçe kökten geldikleri farz edilip ele alınırsa hem töre-kurallar anlamı önce çıkıyor, hem geçmişte olanlar anlamı ve zaman anlamı önce çıkıyor. Hem de Tengri ile bir ilişki olma ihtimali söz konusu oluyor. Tesadüfün bu kadarı. Benim anlamadığım neden kimse şaşkınlık içerisinde bunları araştırmıyor?  Sanki bir sözcük parçalanmış ve anlamları etrafa saçılmış gibi. Bunu onbinlerce sözcükte görüyorum zaten. ama özellikle bu sözcüklere takıldım.


----------



## Melaike

''Töre'' kelimesinin  Türkçede kaçıncı yüzyıldan beri  ve hangi anlamlarda kullanıldığını biliyor musunuz ?


----------



## ancalimon

kanun, kurallar gibi anlamlarda kullanılmış. Orhun yazıtlarında, Çin ve Uygur kaynaklarında da sıkça kullanılmış. Genelde bir devletin var ıoması için "törü" olması gerektiğinden bahsedilmiş hep.

Bir yere il götürmek için oraya önce töre götürmek gerekir. (il götürmenin uygarlaştırmak gibi bir anlamı var)

Örneğin Ermeni harfleriyle Kıpçakça yazılmış "Töre Bitiği" kitabıyla ilgili bir araştırma:  (Ermenileri (ve çok daha eskiden Yunanları İskitler adıyla) Farslara karşı koruyan ve onlara il götüren Kıpçaklar sonradan coğrafyanın adı ile anılmaya başlamışlardır ve Ermeni olmuşlardır. Ermenilerin Hristiyanlıkla tanışması Kıpçakların kendi anlatımlarıyla onlara il götürmesi ile olmuştur. Kendi aralarındaki ayrılığın nedeni Kıpçakların Gregoris'i idam etmeleridir. Kıpçaklar kendilerine gelen Gregoris'e en büyük dini sırlarını öğretmişler, onu ve onun takipçilerini "katylık" (müttefik) ilan etmişler ve ardından Roma'nın iftiralarıyla Gregors'in Fars olduğunu sanmışlar ve onu bir ata bağlayıp sürükleyerek idam etmişler)

http://www.google.com.tr/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&cts=1331298549617&ved=0CCQQFjAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fturkoloji.cu.edu.tr%2FESKI TURK DILI%2Fhulya_kasapoglu_cengel_ermeni_harfli_kipsac_turkcesiyel_yazilmis_tore_bitigi.pdf&ei=Mf9ZT8z4GILusgaEu7mqDA&usg=AFQjCNF59iCfEzLPpRzGQx7Yseel_rlG2A

Örneğin Orhun Yazıtlarında:

Ajun inçke tegdi tüzüldü tôrü. tôrü birle atın kopurdı. : "Dünya huzura erdi düzenlendi töre, töre ile hakan atını şahlandırdı."

Kıpçaklarda anlam genişlemesine uğramış ve "din, gelenek, görenek, örf" gibi anlamlarda da kullnılmış. (Codex Cumanicus)


----------

